# Cyp. acaule var. alba



## Heather (Jun 9, 2008)

From Madison, NH this past weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2008)

coooooool.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 9, 2008)

That is a beautiful clump - what a pleasure it must have been to see it in person.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## Candace (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That is a beautiful clump - what a pleasure it must have been to see it in person.



Mmm, unfortunately, I didn't. Our head grower from where I work when up and snapped it last weekend. Still, thought it worth sharing due to the size of the clump and the (lack of) color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2008)

Very striking, nonetheless.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 10, 2008)

Heather said:


> Mmm, unfortunately, I didn't. Our head grower from where I work when up and snapped it last weekend. Still, thought it worth sharing due to the size of the clump and the (lack of) color.


 
Tell him to get rid of Eric's camera and go buy his own


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous clump.
I thought I've seen them for online sale before but were pricy


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm very envious. So beautiful... I only got to see one wild slipper species growing outdoors this year--kentuckiense at the gardens. They do a great job of evoking a woodland setting, but there is little that compares to stumbling upon stands such as these in the wild.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> Gorgeous clump.
> I thought I've seen them for online sale before but were pricy



Maybe reginae alba but acaule albe is quite hard to find.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 10, 2008)

I found it again. I guess the price is not the end of the world...I've never grown acuale before though. I don't know if I want to try yet
http://www.planteck.com//catalogue/product_info.php?cPath=1_6&products_id=2&osCsid=d84b9e40755ac04cc6e106722ade8d9c


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Super cool!!!! Thank you for posting Heather...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanx Smartie.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 10, 2008)

That's the nicest specimen of acaule alba I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing!

Ron


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, really? that's sweet! I'll see the person who took the photo next week at the latest and will be sure to let him know you thought it so! I thought it was pretty nice too!


----------

